# Timezone

## Kind_of_blue

Da qualche giorno, al boot, quando gentoo carica i moduli, compare l'avviso:

```

Your timezone in /etc/conf.d/clock is still set to FACTORY!

```

mentre il mio /etc/conf.d/clock è:

```

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

cosa può essere successo?

----------

## Elbryan

sei proprio proprio sicuro di aver tolto il "#" dalla linea di timezone?

Perché io ad esempio c'ho perso 1 ora e mi son accorto che c'era il # davanti alla riga del timezone  :Sad: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

he he ... magari ... purtroppo quello che ho citato sopra è il copia/incolla del mio file ... senza sharp

----------

## Elbryan

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> he he ... magari ... purtroppo quello che ho citato sopra è il copia/incolla del mio file ... senza sharp

 

forse ci son dentro alcuni caratteri strani?

mm..

potresti provare a rinominare il file e crearne uno nuovo te da capo scrivendo proprio a manina quelle 3 righe non commentate.

----------

## gutter

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa può essere successo?

 

E' solo cambiata la gestione del link /etc/localtime. Prima dovevi crearlo manualmente adesso lo specifichi nel file /etc/conf.d/clock.

----------

## ThorOdino

Non vedo post a riguardo ma recentemente all'avvio di

```

/etc/init.d/clock

```

mi dà questo errore

```

Your TIMEZONE in /etc/conf.d/clock is still set to Factory!

```

Girando o trovato questa impostazione: spero che sia utile

```

cat /etc/conf.d/clock

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

notebook roman # 

```

----------

## Scen

C'è gia una discussione aperta a riguardo (cercate gente, cercate....  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge dato che i topic trattavano dello stesso problema.

P.S.: Grazie a Scen per la segnalazione.

----------

## ThorOdino

 *Scen wrote:*   

> C'è gia una discussione aperta a riguardo (cercate gente, cercate....  )

 

Hai provato a fare una ricerca con "timezone" ?

----------

## Scen

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> Hai provato a fare una ricerca con "timezone" ?

 

Vai su https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php, seleziona il forum "Forum Italiano (Italian)", spuntando "includi i subforums", e nelle parole chiave metti "timezone".  :Wink: 

Se utilizzi la ricerca rapida vengono esclusi dalla ricerca varie sezioni, tra cui quella italiana. C'è il topic in alto (stickato "importante") a riguardo.

----------

